# Stripped my yellow lab. Help!!!



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok. So this is my first time to strip a fish. How do I know if she let all of the fish out. And I took her away from the fish and put her in another tank because she kept trying to put them back in her mouth after I stripped her. So I have a few questions. For one 1.What is some good stuff to feed the fry? 2. When should I put her back in her regular tank? 3. And when I put her back in her regular tank will the other tank mates harass or be aggressive toward her? Please Help! Thanks.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

How many tank mates in the main tank? Male to female ratio? If she has other viable females they can take the "heat" off of her. If she is the only female then give her a while to recuperate. the male will be ready to go long before she is. Keep in mind that unless she is very experienced and mature she has not eaten in weeks! I usually wait at least a few days and let the sunken belly appearance go away.

My labs hang on to their fry FOREVER! I have a hard time telling when she has given them all up. Strip what you can, put her in her own tank, watch her for signs of holding. If she still has some you will be able to tell. Strip them as well.

On the other hand you can strip what you think is all then return her to the main tank. Eventually any fry she still has will be set free, only to fend for themselves.

The cool thing about mouthbrooder fry is their apparent ability to eat what will fit in their mouth. High quality flake food should get them going, just crush it up a bit.


----------



## mezo 77 (Sep 1, 2006)

my first advise is be Patient with your fish bot the female in another tank after two weeks from holding, let it take it time and it will let the fry go after two weeks, so the all time is about amonth.
abuot feeding the fry give them some grind flake and some Poached egg and some paste of Poached chickine Liver theis what i give the fry and its working.

and give the femle some time after it releas the fry to get back its health, about aweek ,the tank maet will harass the female for aday and after that every thing well back to normal.
and good luck with ur fry :thumb: ,


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for your wonderful advice, both of you. I have 18 fry and they are doing wonderful. I am so excited. I have them on baby brine shrimp and Hikari's first bites. Soon I will be feeding them crushed flake food. So far they love the baby brine the best. So thanks again!


----------



## mezo 77 (Sep 1, 2006)

Congratulations my frind 
and try not to strip the female becuse u will mess Opportunity to see one of most amezing moms in nature watching the female Guarding her fry is one of my Pleasures :dancing: so dont mess this my frind.

good luck


----------

